# breeding crickets/locusts



## tom1400

does any1 know how to breed crickets and locusts, as for me they are costing my too much specially with 2 chams. Or is there any cheap places to buy big bulk bags?


----------



## baby05x

tom1400 said:


> does any1 know how to breed crickets and locusts, as for me they are costing my too much specially with 2 chams. Or is there any cheap places to buy big bulk bags?


 
yes hun
ive breed crixs without meaning too as i was breeding locus lol
ive got a tank set up
heat bulb on full 24/7
place the egg carts in for there hides
then add laying tubs filled with compost
spray these through out the day to keep them moist
add a tub for their feed
i give them lettuce, greens.oats but with the oats they need water too so shove apple, cucumber in too
ive got pics for you if you want?
the baby crixs are the size of fleas lol or nits as i call them
be careful when opening viv as they are tiny and jump quickly
i also had to leave the laying tubs in there as the hatchling crixs were still living in them so i added new ones


----------



## tom1400

yes please if you could send me sum pix of the crickets. Could you send me a pic of the setup you have for the crickets aswell so i can get a rogh idea. thanks for the info. tom


----------



## baby05x

tom1400 said:


> yes please if you could send me sum pix of the crickets. Could you send me a pic of the setup you have for the crickets aswell so i can get a rogh idea. thanks for the info. tom


 
i need your email addy as i cant upload on this


----------



## Graz

ive got pics for you if you want?

pleshy , im gonna have a god show me pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gemificus

i've always wonderd how to breed crickits as i have tried to keep them in the past in sep tanks one for food and one for breeding but it never worked out,

what colour are the eggs?? how do you know if they have laid any??


----------



## Guest

you cant see the egs...their tiny....but you need soil so they can lay


----------



## markhill

I tried this once, biggest problem i found was the noise and the stink even with cleaning, Have you tried roaches? they breed easily and theres no noise or smell, just put them in a tub with egg boxes, feed them and they WILL breed prolificaly,they will breed at room temp but if you put a small heat mat under the tub they will breed faster, to stop them escaping put a 2-3 inch rim of vasaline around the top of the tub, they wont crose the line, but still use a lid.


----------



## Graz

i went to pet shop bought 2 tubs of crickets attempted the breeding thing yestarday i found an egg


----------



## darren4x4

*where can i buy locusts from to breed ???*

hi can anyone tell me where i can buy live locusts from?

i have several bearded dragons who are eating me out of house and home !!

i want to buy some so that i can breed my own and don't want to be stuck with ones that can't or won't breed so can anyone advise me what to buy and what i want to look out for ?

any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## joe0709

hi can someone post some pics of the set up for the crix as i would like a go at breeding them myself : victory:


----------



## joe0709

darren4x4 said:


> hi can anyone tell me where i can buy live locusts from?
> 
> i have several bearded dragons who are eating me out of house and home !!
> 
> i want to buy some so that i can breed my own and don't want to be stuck with ones that can't or won't breed so can anyone advise me what to buy and what i want to look out for ?
> 
> any advice greatly appreciated


 
you can buy bulk bags of crix and locusts off ebay


----------



## andie

Try Roaches they are so much easier and breed really fast, get the (Blaptic dubia) or orange spotted roach as they cant climb. But there are loads of on line shops you can buy locusts on www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk


----------



## Demonique

I bred them by accident. Steve the leo was off her food and there was uneaten crickets running around in there for over a week and a half.

Well, yesterday morning I found black specks in her water bowl and loads of tiny pinhead crickets under the water bowl and running around the tank


----------



## labmad

Yeah, can someone post a pic or 2 of their crix breeding set-up.........think I might give it a blast, especially now as I have a small spare 'john cootes' tank 

cheers


----------



## littlefoot

I am trying to breed locusts but all i see them do is sit on the lid of the tub,what am i doing wrong?


----------



## sarah1207

can some one please post piccys,


----------



## blue-saphire

go to ricks llivefoods, and you save vastly specially if you buy a few hundred. i odred 250 cickets and 100 waxies last night and it came tojustshort of £9! and delivery is free what ever you buy


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse, Great service, great product and great prices, P&P is included in their LOW prices. :2thumb:


----------



## Lloyd_earle

does nobody want to share the secret to breeding locusts


----------



## RoyalPython89

hi i would love to no how to breed crickets and locusts if someone who breeds them could post maybe a caresheet/breeding manual and some pictures if you would like to email them to me 

[email protected]


----------



## lesleykno

Hi, I know you started this thread ages ago. Any chance of e-mailing me some pics of your set up? We as a school are going to attempt to breed crix and locusts.


lesley


----------



## madmarty

hows everyone getting on breeding as i would like to breed locusts


----------



## annscave

*crix*

Do locusts make as much noise as crickets?

Do locusts smell as bad as crickets?


----------



## reptilemaniac

*breeding bugs*

listen to what people are trying to tell you and forget crickets or locusts just buy a colony of dubia roaches they breed prolifically and are so easy and are an excellent source of food and are silent too and dont smell


----------



## Christoffer90

Everytime I try to breed these suckers, they die, start to rot and fill my whole reptile room up with the worst smell in the history.. Just smells like pure death in there, so I gave that shit up.. :blush:

I've seen some good sheets on how to breed locust sucessfully on here though, so might give it a go again :whip:


----------



## violentchopper

Keep them clean and keep moist food on a tray, don't let it get onto the floor. Remove it every 2-3 days max, clean and give them more food. It's easy and it won't smell. I've been breeding these a year and mine used to smell pretty bad until I followed those simple steps. 
You can use cricket tubs as trays for your food, cut a hole into the side so the roaches can get into it. 
They are by far the easiest thing to breed.


----------



## danstar33

i started breeding yesterday, i bought a tub of large brown crickets, and simply out them inside a clar 50L storage tub, with holes drilled in the lid. i included some potato slices and i use a spray botthe to spray a peice of kitchen towel in there twice a day. i use egg boxes and tolet roll tubes as hides for them nd already there are 5-6 females depositing their eggs into the soil. ill leave it another 18 hours and simply pick up the tub of soil and put it into a seperate tank, for them to grow on. and from therei guess you just let them grow?:2thumb:


----------

